# da Vinci robotic assisted hysterectomy



## AMBarber (May 8, 2007)

Help!  

We just aquired a da Vinci robot to assist in the OR.  However, I am at a loss on how to code for this procedures. I'm not sure whether to use the laparoscopic codes or add a modifier or if there is a technical code to use. 

I've tried doing some research on the web, but have gotten nowhere fast.  

Anybody familiar with the da Vinci? 

Thanks! 

Anna Barber, CPC
Professional Billing Office
Advantage Health/St Marys Healthcare
Michigan


----------



## ajs (May 9, 2007)

The DaVinci robot is simply a different tool for accomplishing a laparoscopic procedure.  At this time there is no additional reimbursement for the physician using that tool.  You simply code the same as you would if the physician was doing a standard laparoscopic procedure.  Some physicians have wanted coders to use a 22 modifier because it takes more time to do the procedure while they are learning how to use it.  Can't do that...insurance carriers do not pay additional on procedures because the physician is learning how to use a tool.


----------



## lmerz (May 15, 2007)

Our surgeons use the Robotic for Thoracic procedures, we currently use the unlisted procedure code for these.  The procedure is simular to the laparoscopic approach but ultimately not the same instruments being used.


----------

